

Wreck a Movie: Collaborative film making in practice. - burgerbrain
http://www.wreckamovie.com/

======
Seth_Kriticos
I have been following the creators of the platform for a while. Currently they
are working on Iron Sky (<http://www.ironsky.net/>).

------
burgerbrain
With all the talk about alternative models to Hollywood, I was reminded of the
Wreck a Movie project. They're already up and running, I think the upsurge in
interest in the idea could mean it is really the time to shine for concepts
like this.

------
laserDinosaur
I can't get the intro movie to work in any browser (it doesn't even appear in
IE9).

~~~
burgerbrain
That video seems to be down. Other videos on their site work though..

